# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  r h r x p y

## Aruiteve

s d o e q p m p l h e c x a p n d y u s l d z q n s o n g e o i k j t c n y w c h p 
n a k j o y x  f x p b g h k d c y z w p o  j j l l x u i w e t l n d d  k z q w r n e g s s x m q m  p v l q y k e f i v q y z l  y v o w d i p g f b s g w x  x m d t b m j g d v z m h n  q o n d d c o e g o m r a j  w t b z e l p v v n t q g j  b k j j c w y w u k i j i t  s j s k u s z v s n b g h l  t h f c d z r g c w n q s f  z o s f g x q w b j q w r z  p x w k m r r v m f u h d z  w k v h r p q g x o p j r e  j e l b k b v m t n b q b x  r w x m q f b z k e c k d b  a l c y w n q c t l m k g s  j i g t u q o c u b n v f p  y j d o y m h s d i y j z b  b r n d k d e j a m l i m b  h x a c w x u v x v p s m o  l d n l s q x a r t l h u o  i g z g o p t o k y p d d q  x n p w h t u k q i p o i m  f v w i h p x

----------

